# Photon Vibe



## K Pedals (Oct 26, 2019)

Finally got it done...
It’s not the best looking one I’ve ever done but I’m just glad it works... lol


----------



## Barry (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 27, 2019)

Barry said:


> Looks pretty good to me!


Thanks man...
I love vibes...
This one sounds sweet!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 29, 2019)

Looks fantastic !

Mike


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 29, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Looks fantastic !
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike!!


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice and clean, love it!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 29, 2019)

Another clean build, looks great.  I like the skinny knobs, makes more room for my fat fingers.  Aren't green cases reserved for Tube Screamers?


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 29, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Another clean build, looks great.  I like the skinny knobs, makes more room for my fat fingers.  Aren't green cases reserved for Tube Screamers?


Sometimes you just use what you got... lol
I had to use those skinny knobs cause that C100k I had had the spline shaft and all the other pots were shorter... so that’s the only knobs I’ve found that doesn’t look like they’re different heights with those...


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 29, 2019)

Looks great!



K Pedals said:


> I had to use those skinny knobs cause that C100k I had had the spline shaft and all the other opts were shorter... so that’s the only knobs I’ve found that doesn’t look like they’re different heights with those...


Same with mine. I dremeled the split shaft down. Fyi, not that they're ultra skinny like those knobs, but Brutalist (LMS) and Contempo (SB) knobs fit over everything well. They are the same, just different names. SB just released a new Contempo that's skinny, too. Haven't tried em yet. They're my favorites. Well made.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 29, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> Same with mine. I dremeled the split shaft down. Fyi, not that they're ultra skinny like those knobs, but Brutalist (LMS) and Contempo (SB) knobs fit over everything well. They are the same, just different names. SB just released a new Contempo that's skinny, too. Haven't tried em yet. They're my favorites. Well made.


Sweet I’m gonna look into those... 
I’m always running across a build where I have that oddball pot... 
I need to get ahold of some other knobs that’ll work... 
thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 29, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> Same with mine. I dremeled the split shaft down. Fyi, not that they're ultra skinny like those knobs, but Brutalist (LMS) and Contempo (SB) knobs fit over everything well. They are the same, just different names. SB just released a new Contempo that's skinny, too. Haven't tried em yet. They're my favorites. Well made.



yeah I just got some of those brutalist knobs just didn’t know what they were called


----------

